# Oak Natty Mini-Colt (sorta) from Tony The Slinger



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I saw this recently in the for sale section and had to have it. I have a few of Tony's frames now and they are all light in the hand and grant amazing dexterity.

This was no departure from that. I was feeling good about my latest built but the balance and detail on this frame is both humbling and inspiring.

I had no adjustment time from my usual Colts. As this shares most of the core Colt geometry. I didn't even have to adjust my anchor point at all.

I can see this being my upscale pocket shooter.

This made me start shaping an oak fork I've been drying for a while. Now that I now know the Colt isn't too delicate a shape for a natty.

(Excuse my sloppy band ties, I made them and tied them in haste after work yesterday. And I realised later the swells are shaped for the fork to be held logo-in)


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Lol! I've tied a few in haste myself and know exactly what you mean. That's a beauty right there. Congratulations! Good work Tony!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice looking slingshot. I need a lot of practice learning to tie bands. Your tying looks good to me.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Lovely one.


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks, Ben! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Tony the slinger said:


> Thanks, Ben! I hope you enjoy it!


I love it bro. I cut the very first can I shot at in 10 shots.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great shooting


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I can just hear it telling it's grand kids " I remember way back when I cut my first can" lol


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Hehe.

Well, i always feel extra good about a frame when i get off some great shots before adjusting to it.


----------

